# Crowntail Male



## PRichs87 (Dec 30, 2009)

Just went and purchased my first betta! I have a 29 gallon community tank, but wanted a small 5 gallon with a betta! I kinda of want shrimp for my bottom eventually. When is it safe to add the shrimp? I've seeded my tank with gravel from my community tank!

Thanks.

Oh I also have a heater and 10i Tetra whisper filter in the tank.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Once the tank is cycled. Fish are sensitive to water conditions.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

yes, Shrimp are pretty sensitive to water parameters. I suggest having the tank up and running for a few months before adding shrimp.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

> yes, Shrimp are pretty sensitive to water parameters.


 Really? I didn't know! THNKS for the info. :BIGhappy:


----------



## PRichs87 (Dec 30, 2009)

What about snails? I'm considering get a snail instead of shrimp? Anything to look for there as in cyclying and such?


----------



## PRichs87 (Dec 30, 2009)

I added an apple snail the other day, and am considering getting possibly another snail or some ghost shrimp. Any thoughts on either way? My betta pretty much leaves my snail alone.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I really don't know a whole lot about snails, but I know a lot of people don't like them because of how much they poop. But they are fine tankmates for bettas and aren't as sensitive to water parameters. Someone else who is more knowledgeable about snails could help you out more though!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

If you put an apple snail in there you won't want to add much more...some shrimp could work but again I would wait till the tank has been cycled a few months and if at all possible planted.

Apple snails get HUGE and produce a lot of waste so they basically have the same requirements as a fish (aka needs 2.5 gallons). I would not add another snail or fish or frog to a 5 gallon that already has one betta and one apple snail.


----------



## PRichs87 (Dec 30, 2009)

good to know! thanks 1fish2fish! Do apple snails actually get to the size of your palm like ive heard?


----------



## PRichs87 (Dec 30, 2009)

just added pics of my tank, check them out!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yes apple snails get quite big. Some times Mystery Snails can be confused with apple snails because they are in the same genus I believe but mysteries only get 2" in diameter where apple snails can get up to 6".. from what I've read.

If you want I can give you a few helpful links.. or you can just google apple snails and get the same ones yourself.


----------

